# recommend a custom iron-on patch company?



## number7cloud (Oct 17, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a company they've used that makes iron-on custom embroidered patches that will stay firmly in place on a t-shirt?

I've seen a number of postings and questions on this site about iron-on patches and it looks like some are recommending buying an adhesive. Is that necessary? Shouldn't the iron-on patch already have an adhesive on it?

I'd like to purchase some custom-made patches that I can iron onto my t-shirts--I'll be selling the shirts so I need to make sure the patches stick. I don't have a press, but if that's the best and most reliable way to go, I can look into getting access to one.

Any input would be very much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

A friend of mine use this company for patches.. Special Options


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I use STADRIEMBLEMS.COM | Embroidered Patches

You can buy with or without iron on backing. I always order with the backing, even if i plan on sewing the patches. It just gives me more flexibility just in case. A hand iron will work, although a heat press if faster.

I don't recommend buying adhesive and applying yourself. It's a pain to apply and not as reliable.


----------



## number7cloud (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks very much joe,
what's your experience been with how well they stay on? if I iron it onto a t-shirt will it wear well do you think?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

number7cloud said:


> thanks very much joe,
> what's your experience been with how well they stay on? if I iron it onto a t-shirt will it wear well do you think?


That bond between patch and garment will be stronger than the garment itself. 

I have shirts I did, honestly, 15 years ago and you still couldn't pull that patch off if you wanted to.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

splathead said:


> That bond between patch and garment will be stronger than the garment itself.
> 
> I have shirts I did, honestly, 15 years ago and you still couldn't pull that patch off if you wanted to.


I am thinking of getting some iron on backing patches done, but that is what I am wondering. If I get them heat pressed by my screen printer, will they really hold?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a place in Florida that does embroidered emblems called World Emblem. You may or may not need an asi number to order from them. They sent me some samples that are really nice.


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

You can try visiting this site Iron on Patches by Crystals R Us. I usually have my iron on patches made here.


----------

